# Como presentar el resultado de una suma 4bits



## Rojas (Nov 1, 2006)

Necesito ayuda sobre como presentar la salida de un sumador 74LS283 de 4 bits en dos displays, para que se vea el 10, 11 ... hasta el 18. Ya que para no complicarme no voy a utilizar los numeros mayores de 9 ( si alguien lo tiene me ayudaria saber como pero asi esta bien ) el circuitero es el siguiente.
http://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bin12kr6.jpg


----------



## Apollo (Nov 4, 2006)

Hola Rojas:

Según entendí tu circuito (espero haberlo entendido bien), puedes conectar otro 74LS247 a la salida del sumador, este enviará al display el número de las unidades, para las decenas, se utiliza la salida Cout del 283, la cuál cambiará de estado si la suma supera el número 9, necesitarías un pequeño circuito para que el otro display (decenas) te muestre un 1 si la salida Cout está en alto, y un 0 si la salida está en bajo.

Espero y te sirva la información.
Suerte!


----------



## nanarose (Nov 7, 2006)

Este circuito te puede ayudar...


----------



## cristhoper (Jun 16, 2009)

hola me podrian ayudar como hacer un restador de 4 bits q tambien reste numeros negativos o sea que al restarle un numero mayor la respuesta me la de de igual forma con un signo negado


----------



## alberto (Jul 7, 2009)

hola a todos 

me gustaria saber quien me puede ayudar con un sumador de 4 bits con 2 displays, quiero saber como conectar hacerlo con compuertas basicas, es decir que tengo 5 salidas para conectarlo.


gracias


----------



## chechoypao (Jun 2, 2010)

GRACIAS!!!
Me sirvio muy bn aunq casi no encuentro el programa...  Este es de los pocos links q sirven

http://labeleutec.blogspot.com/2007/02/desacarga-de-circuitmaker.html

Ahora solo me tok hacer q reste... =( 
Me ayudan?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 2, 2010)

Hola chechoypao

Para restar solo hay que sumar el complemento de 2 de las entradas B’s del sumador,
B1, B2, B3, B4 se meten al sumador atraves de un inversor y se le suma 1 a esta magnitud (representadas en las B’s).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ukumari (Jun 3, 2010)

ola,  yo tengo el mismo problema pero yo debo hacer la  operacion de suma con and, or, xor , etc . no pueod usar un integrado q aga la suma por mi.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 3, 2010)

Hola ukumari

No puedes utilizar un integrado que haga la suma por Ti, pero si alguien que haga bla, bla, bla... por Ti.
No es con el afán de ofender ni incomodar pero fíjense en lo que escriben.

Como que faltan datos en tu mensaje, por ejemplo:
Sumador Binario o decimal ?.
De cuantos Bit’s cada sumando ?.
Con signo o sin signo ?.
Mostrar resultado de la suma con LED’s o Display’s de x segmentos ?.

En fin, analiza el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta a ver si te sirve.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ukumari (Jun 3, 2010)

sorry :$, bueo este es el enunciando que me han dejado :

Implementar un circuito Sumador BCD de dos dígitos decimales y mostrar la suma en dispositivos de visualización de 7 segmentos (Display). La operación de suma BCD se deberá realizar por intermedio de un pulsador, el cual estará conectado a un registro de ocho bits para controlar el ingreso de datos al circuito sumador BCD. Además, cada número BCD de entrada deberá ser mostrado en un display de siete segmentos.

me pude ayudar una parte con la imagen del compañero que creo este hilo, pero eso de la suma no me va, pues no entiendo para que me han puesto esta tabla de verdad. (soy nuevo en esto por eso me demoro en entenderlo)

http://img339.imageshack.us/i/28302431046371448539276.jpg/
http://img690.imageshack.us/i/tablafc.jpg/

jejeje, ya entendi q era esta tabla de verdad, no molestarse en responderme


----------

